
Gaia-X is Germany's attempt to break the hold of US cloud providers - jeremiahlee
https://fortune.com/2019/10/30/europe-cloud-independence-gaia-x-germany-france/
======
tannhaeuser
Unfortunately/tragically, before Peter Altmaier (German minister of economics,
and a major proponent for Gaia-X) could explain technical details, he fell of
the stage and broke his nose. He's ok now, but I still don't know the
technical details of Gaia-X. A cursory search brings up only press info about
"industry 4.0" and similar nonsense. Given that Gaia-X is positioned to be a
cloud service for the public sector in DE (at least) and based on standards,
has anyone technical details about Gaia-X to share?

